# Why has Colt abandoned revovlers?



## Gruesome (Apr 30, 2013)

So I notice the Python and King Cobra are seriously hot items on Gunbroker.com. Yes, I know, welcome to 10 years ago. Sorry, I am a bit behind the times. Colt is apparently only making new SAA and some other throwback cowboy revolvers these days. 

What's up with that? Why no modern revolvers out of Colt?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Sales and profit vs. Tooling and production expense? Excellent well built pistols, more durable than S&W's in my opinion(some like S&W triggers better?), cost I imagine kept them out of the average Joe's hands and thus not generating enough sales would be my guess.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

^That makes a lot of sense to me.^


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I knew and shot with a man that worked for Colt and built Pythons,there was a bit of hand fitting compared to other models according to him.That means extra expense that is passed on to the consumer.He also told me wear in the lockwork would shut one down where a Smith would still run,and Smiths would handle a diet of full power loads longer before loosening up.The King Cobra and Anaconda I have no clue about.I'd love an old Python but I'm not paying what they want for them now.

For an everyday shooter a Smith is just fine for me.If I want power I will take a Blackhawk in 45 Colt or a Dan Wesson 44 Mag if I want DA.The Blackhawk is possibly one of the toughest revolvers made.I haven't compared the 460 or 500 to the 475 Linebaugh but that smaller Blackhawk can handle it if you can.I haven't shot a Linebaugh but I did shoot a Blackhawk 45 wildcat that will downright hurt you bad if you don't know how to handle a heavy hitter.Hold this thing wrong and you'll be wearing the front sight in your forehead.It was quite violent dropping the hammer on one of those rounds,a 44mag is a wimp.The other downfall is you lose a round,a 6 shot cylender won't handle it.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Because profit margins on 1911s & AR-15/M-4s for govt agencies are much better than on expensive to make, hand fitted DA revolvers. 
Or, if you prefer, Python style craftsmanship is hard to program into the CNC machine.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Colt for many years concentrated on the law enforcement market and went along unheeding the sportsman/outdoor market. Smith & Wesson, went along with the developement of the magnum revolver and produced some very fine examples of the hunter's sixgun. When Colt did try to catch up, their old line was no longer in production, and they introduced the newer Colts such as the Anaconda and King Cobra. Both were priced along with the Smith, but were no where near the same guns. So Colt dropped out of the handgun market to produce the M16s.

Bob Wright


----------



## all357mag (May 20, 2013)

Older model Python's were the finest revolvers you could buy. Like everything that well built, cost killed it! No one would spend that much on a hand fitted revolver.


----------



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

all357mag said:


> Older model Python's were the finest revolvers you could buy. Like everything that well built, cost killed it! No one would spend that much on a hand fitted revolver.


If I had a water cooled credit card, I'd buy the next Python I found regardless of price.


----------

